# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Σύγκρουση Aegean Pearl με το Zenith

## Leo

Σύγκρουση δύο κρουαζιεροπλοίων στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά σήμερα το πρωί. Το πλοίο Zenith κατα την διάρκεια χειρισμών έπεσε πάνω στον πλαγιοδετημένο Aegean Pearl. Από το ραδιόφωνο κατλάβα οτι το Zenith χτύπησε στην πρύμη το Aegean Pearl.

Πηγή: Flash Radio

----------


## kairika

Στο ελληνικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο "Ετζίαν Περλ" που βρισκόταν δεμένο στην προβλήτα Ξαβερίου στο Πειραιά, προσέκρουσε λίγο πριν από τις 7 το πρωί της Δευτέρας, το κρουαζιερόπλοιο "Ζενίθ" με σημαία Μάλτας 

Σύμφωνα με το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας κανείς από τους 1819 επιβάτες του "Ζενίθ" και 504 του "Ετζίαν Περλ", δεν τραυματίστηκε. 

Μικρές ζημιές προκλήθηκαν στο "Περλ". 

Απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους και των δύο κρουαζιερόπλοιων.

πηγές:Skai.gr

----------


## .voyager

Τελικά το Zenith δε θα αποπλεύσει? Μέχρι πριν κανένα 2ωρο ήταν στο λιμάνι.

DSC01989.JPG

----------


## Leo

Τελικά δεν ήταν και εντελώς ανώδυνο το ατύχημα χθές.... τo syros observer δείχνει το πλοίο στα Ναυπηγεία της Σύρου.

aegean_pearl.JPG

----------


## Kyriakos

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει την ιδιαιτερότητα που έχουν τα Ναυτικά ατυχήματα κρουαζιερόπλοιων έναντι των υπολοίπων, ώστε να απαιτεί ξεχωριστή ενότητα?

Η ναυσιπλοΐα ίδια δεν είναι?
Η αξία της ανθρώπινης ζωής, ίδια δεν είναι?

Υπάρχει κάποια ανάλυση για αυτά τα ατυχήματα, ή μας ενδιαφέρει μόνο αν θα γίνει το δρομολόγιο?

----------


## Leo

Δεν υπάρχει καμιία διαφορά. Η διαφορά είναι ότι σε αυτό το φορουμ υπάρχουν 4 ενότητες. Ποντοπόρα, Κρουαζιρόπλοια, Ακτοπολοϊα και Ιστιοφόρα. Γι αυτό και γίνεται διαχωρισμός των αντυχημάτων.

Τα ναυτικά ατυχμήμτα αναφέρονται εδώ και εμέις τα σχολιάζουμε εδώ απλά. Όταν θα βγούν τα επίσημα πορίσματα και σημοσιευθούν θα τα αναφέρουμε κι εμείς εδώ. Αυτό όμως αργεί και σε μεγάλα ατυχήμτα πέρνει χρόνο ή και χρόνια.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Δεν υπάρχει καμιία διαφορά. Η διαφορά είναι ότι σε αυτό το φορουμ υπάρχουν 4 ενότητες. Ποντοπόρα, Κρουαζιρόπλοια, Ακτοπολοϊα και Ιστιοφόρα. Γι αυτό και γίνεται διαχωρισμός των αντυχημάτων.
> 
> Τα ναυτικά ατυχμήμτα αναφέρονται εδώ και εμέις τα σχολιάζουμε εδώ απλά. Όταν θα βγούν τα επίσημα πορίσματα και σημοσιευθούν θα τα αναφέρουμε κι εμείς εδώ. Αυτό όμως αργεί και σε μεγάλα ατυχήμτα πέρνει χρόνο ή και χρόνια.


Οπότε μάλλον χρειάζεται και μια άλλη ενότητα, π.χ. "πρακτικές και ατυχήματα" εφόσον όλοι εμπλεκόμαστε με την θάλασσα, και ο κίνδυνος υπάρχει ...ολούθε. Μετά μπορεί να γίνει και άλλος διαχωρισμός, πχ ατυχήματα σε pump room για τάνκερ, incorresct lashing για ro-ro ή τροφική δηλητηρίαση για επιβατικά (φθορά στο φορτίο).

----------


## Leo

Θα έλεγα ότι ένα νέοθέμα μπορεί να ανοιχθεί στην κατηγορία που ανοίκει το πλοίο με το όνομα του πλοίου " π.χ. Μ/Τ ΛΕΟ, ατύχημα στο αντλιοστάσιο " και να ανέβει στα ποντοπόρα. κ.ο.κ καάλιστα μπορέι να αναλυθεί σ αυτό το θέμα το σκεπτικό σου πρακτικές, αίτια, τρόποι αποφυγής και φυσικά lessons to be learned.

----------


## Django

Σημερα το απόγευμα στο Νεώριον το Τhe Aegean Pearl. 
Το πλοιο δεν έχει ανέβει σε δεξαμενη όπως φαίνεται. 




Πάντως τα βλέμματα στο ναυμηγίο μάλλον κερδίζει το Marpessa E. τζενεραλαδικο του 84 με κομοδεσιο στη μέση, κοφτή πλώρη, φρεσκοβαμμενο γκρι - πρασινο. Χαρμα οφθαλμων.
Περισσοτερα στην ενότητα σχετικά με τα ποντοπόρα. 
Αξιζει να το δειτε.

----------


## zamas

> Τελικά δεν ήταν και εντελώς ανώδυνο το ατύχημα χθές.... τo syros observer δείχνει το πλοίο στα Ναυπηγεία της Σύρου.


*Παραθέτω μια φωτογραφία που είχα βγάλει στις 31/07* του THE AEGEAN PEARL *στα Ναυπηγεία της Σύρου*.
the aegean pearl syros 01small - ok.JPG

----------

